# Extremely photogenic rat model :) And my just-as-adorable scruffy Rex



## Modernstar (Jan 30, 2016)

Over the past few weeks I've been taking a lot of photos of my babies, and have discovered that Atlas, my older, bigger boy, is EXTREMELY photogenic. So I'd thought I'd share his model moments. :') 

Atlas is a Dumbo-eared Mink Berkshire with a clipped ear (I suspect he was bullied before I got him since he was the last left in his litter). His ear is just fine and doesn't bother him of anything. I think it gives him a certain charm, actually. <3 He's the sweetest boy there is though; he'd never hurt a fly. His personality is a sweet, lazy scaredy-rat. He thinks every time a human picks him up he's going to a dark scary place instead of to playtime. His favorite activities are sleeping on his head in the litter box, flattening himself out on every surface possible, stashing food in his "secret" hiding spots and peeing on everything. And being a model, of course.




























Milky Way (we just call him Milky) is a dumbo-eared champagne hooded wooly rex. He's a little spaz-ball. He popcorns everywhere, loves to play and chew on everything. He picks (play) fights all the time and loves to climb the unclimable. He loves hoods and scaling 90 degree angles. Sometimes he gets so excited and happy he'll vibrate and dart around. He's very hard to get a picture of because he's just too excitable. His favorite activites are digging carerfresh out of the litterbox, stealing food, suddenly scaling your arm when you reach in the cage to pet him, getting yogurt on his curly whiskers, nibbling fingers and annoying his big brother. 





















And here's the two of them being little snugglebugs in their crinkle tube after playtime.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Aww your rats are very sweet


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

I love the curly whiskers


----------



## Modernstar (Jan 30, 2016)

Just had to update this with the cutest picture of my all-grown-up Rex Milky  









Look at him SMILING! That is undoubtedly a little smile. I can't handle it. So darn cute.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

What a sweet face❤


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

adorable!


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

Cuties!!


----------



## Jmmiller65 (Jan 22, 2016)

Here are my guyd finn, Gulliver and Hector.


----------

